# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Highest temp rats can withstand?

## RideRed12

I am thinking about breeding rats this summer, which will have to be in our detached garage. Does anyone know what the highest temp rats can withstand? I would think it would be well over 90 during the day and obviously cooler at night.

----------


## Rhasputin

Your rats will almost certainly not survive, and if they do your production will be terrible. They need an air conditioner. 80 is the highest I would go with rats (or most any rodents), especially if you're wanting them to breed.

----------

_jben_ (04-21-2012),_satomi325_ (04-20-2012),_Simple Man_ (04-20-2012),_Slim_ (04-20-2012)

----------


## Grenna

In Australia, temps get hot in the summer.  Many raise their rats with no air conditioning, either in their home or in outbuildings.  They keep them cool using a variety ways, everything from frozen terra cotta plates or pots placed in the bins, to using sand as a bedding source and misting everything down as needed.  One one of the forums a few members use carrots as a water source - the *do not* provide water.  Each to their own.

In the states, we know of an animal control officer who rasies his rats outdoors in a shed in TN.  He says his do just fine. 

It's fascinating to see how others raise their animals, and to learn things you didn't know were possible.

Good luck with your set up, would love to know how it goes and how you deal with hot/cold comfort&care for them.

----------


## dart

> Your rats will almost certainly not survive, and if they do your production will be terrible. They need an air conditioner. 80 is the highest I would go with rats (or most any rodents), especially if you're wanting them to breed.


Judging by the posters signature I'm guessing they know more about rats than I do, but I'll just advise you from personal experience. They will be fine in those temperature ranges. I live in the Mojave desert and I keep my breeders in my garage. My temps on hot days reach 100 in my garage and I never have rats die. Their production does slow down, but doesn't stop completely. I build up a rather large supply of F/T during the fall/winter/spring so it doesn't bother me. I just make sure they have plently of water and I'll throw ice in their water bucket on hot days. I also slightly lift the garage door and open a side door to get a breeze through my garage.

----------


## JTrott

I keep mine in the garage at 83 year round....heater/AC.....they breed just fine.....I have noticed though, that if I get over 85 for any long period of time, production almost stops.....just my personal experience though.....

Jason

----------

_Rhasputin_ (04-20-2012)

----------


## aldebono

A friend here in Florida kept his racks outside in the summer. He had a few deaths but when I picked up rats from him, I saw lots of pinks. I am wanting to keep mine outside this summer, but will shade them and have a fan running in the day time for them. If I see any problems they will come inside, just like I did this winter.

----------


## satomi325

I think its do-able, but with certain precautions.
One being good air circulation. Nobody likes lying in a stinky, stuffy, hot spot.
And I'm sure rats don't either. Plus it helps prevent RI.

You can freeze waterbottles or the big liter soda bottles and put them in enclosures to keep the rats cool. I do this with my ferrets since they never do well in any sort of heat.

But If you have spare funds, I would invest it a small single AC window unit to put in the garage. ( personally, I think this is the best option. And I bet you wouldn't like to walk into a hot stuffy garage either.)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Rhasputin_ (04-20-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Optimum temps as far as production are 65/75 they can be kept cooler or hotter however production is at his pic within those ranges.

Keeping them outside in that king of heat will mean a very low production not even worth it time wise and money wise. 

You will also see more losses at extreme temps when it comes to your breeders.

Also keep in mind having racks outside will attract other animals it will also subject your rats to diseases and parasites.

----------

_Slim_ (04-20-2012)

----------


## Rhasputin

Several people have given very good pieces of advice.  :Smile: 
85-90 is probably an okay ambient temperature as long as their is air circulation like fans, and it's not just still, hot air cooking your rats. 
And again, as several people mentioned, production rates can decrease as temperatures increase. You can look up scientific studies about rat and mouse fertility and litter rates in different temperatures. Labs all have their own specific number they like to keep their rodents at, but it's usually between 60 and 70 degrees. 
Bringing in a single air conditioner would probably solve all of your problems. You can probably find one that would be effective for about $50, and then there would be no concerns about your rats. 
The rats will also drink more, and therefore pee more, in hot conditions. This means you will need to clean more often because of ammonia build up. Not to mention the higher the temperature the more the ammonia will get into the air, which can cause respiratory distress without ventilation. 

Several pet keepers that I know personally have had mice and rats die from heat exposure inside of their own homes, so it's not as if this is a myth.  :Razz:

----------


## Homegrownscales

I kept my rats In my attic a few year ago. My attic in the summer was getting to 90.f and in the summer I saw production almost halt with more deaths and lots of pinks not making it. I switched them into my basement and now it never even gets to 75,f I have much much better production, barely loose any, including pinks and adults. It also cut down on how many times id have to refill their water supply. In short the hotter it is the more work you have. I really like my set up i have now. Ugh that attic would start to stink in a day. Now I never smell them. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## francisco_24

What about mice? What's the lowest temp they can withstand and still produce litters?
I have 1.3 mice in a shed,  temps are between ~50 degrees at night and ~65 during the day. 
Are these ok? or do you guys think I need to raise the temps?

Thanks.



sorry for hijacking the thread  :Embarassed:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

I keep my rodents at room temp of 80 and sometimes up to 85 in summer. The rats never decreased production but my mice did.

I always have fan on moving air around so they have some means to feel like its cooling them down. I wouldnt do anything higher as their water will not help keep them cool it hot temps.


Ive seen colonies die from one day in the heat as they slammed all the water and just dehydrated

----------

